# Объявления > Всяко-разно > Продам >  Электро-обогреватель большой,регистр жидкостной вода- тосол- масло.

## Gansss

Продам электро-обогреватель,большой регистр на жидкости типа ,вода -тосол-масло,предусмотрена  возможность установить тен на любую мощность, от 600 ват -до сколько нужно,можно заливать любой вид жидкости,можно подключить как радиатор к общей системе обогрева,цена 1000 грн.
тел. 067-748-36-15 тел. 701-94-58.

----------


## Gansss

Ап.

----------


## Gansss

Ап.

----------


## Gansss

Ап.

----------


## Gansss

Ап.

----------


## Gansss

Ап.

----------


## Gansss

Ап.

----------


## Gansss

Ап.

----------


## Gansss

Ап.

----------


## Gansss

Ап.

----------


## Gansss

Ап.

----------


## Gansss

Ап.

----------


## Gansss

Ап.

----------


## Gansss

Ап.

----------


## Gansss

На 50 литров 2 кв , Ап.

----------


## Gansss

Ап.

----------


## Gansss

Ап.

----------


## Gansss

Ап. тел 701-94-58 не работает .

----------


## Gansss

Ап.

----------


## Gansss

Ап.

----------


## Gansss

Ап.

----------


## Gansss

Ап. Новый тел 067-921-29-14 Володя ,

----------


## Gansss

Ап. Новый тел 067-921-29-14 Володя

----------


## Gansss

Ап. Новый тел 067-921-29-14 Володя

----------


## Gansss

Ап. Новый тел 067-921-29-14

----------


## Gansss

Ап. Новый тел 067-921-29-14

----------


## Gansss

Ап. Новый тел 067-921-29-14

----------


## Gansss

Ап .

----------


## Gansss

Ап .

----------


## Gansss

Ап .

----------


## Gansss

Ап. Новый тел 067-921-29-14 Володя

----------


## Gansss

Ап.

----------


## Gansss

Ап. Новый тел 067-921-29-14 Володя

----------


## Gansss

Ап.  тел 067-921-29-14 Володя

----------


## Gansss

Ап. тел 067-921-29-14 Володя

----------


## Gansss

Ап. тел 067-921-29-14 Володя

----------


## Gansss

Ап. Новый тел 067-921-29-14

----------


## Gansss

Ап. Новый тел 067-921-29-14

----------


## Gansss

Ап. Новый тел 067-921-29-14

----------

